# The new Zurn pex tool



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

I know Ron the plumber was talking about it a while back. Here is a link if anyone is interested. Whats you thoughts on it?

Zurn pex tool


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thoughts will come after I get the chance to use it.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

its nice it works for 3/8 1/2 3/4 & 1"


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats a good thing, one tool for all size rings, never have to use 3/8.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

The picture on the PDF looks the same as the current one. How is it able to be used with one hand? Or was that not a feature they made on this new one? What's different about it?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

The tool I seen and used was not like that one, and was not one handed use.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

The new tool doesn't go around the clamp it just squeezes the "ear" on the clams. Good thing is the new tool is only about $90-100.


----------

